# Pinging in OSX



## Chris286 (Jan 1, 2005)

Is there a way to use the ping command thru a command line on a mac like there is on a pc?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, there is. Are you familiar w/ Darwin? Go to Terminal application, and there you are!  Its that simple. And then you can ping, etc. as in DOS.

Edit: now that service is back... added the following to that short post:
In Unix [such as when using Terminal] remember that all commands are case sensitive... Ping does NOT equate to ping. Not sure what ya'd get, but ping is whatcha want.

The ping, etal. commands can also be used via the OSX application "Network Utility".

There are many other commands available in Terminal. Some are same, some are similar, some don't even exit in DOS, and some that are in DOS aren't available in OS X. For example, "history" in Terminal is not available in DOS; closest thing to it, in my knowledge, is DOSKEY - history will display a numbered list, and when it was used, of each and every command that you've ever typed in a Terminal session; which could be useful when editing files, compiling apps, etc. Another couple that are exclusively in Terminal are cal [displays a calender; yippee! ] and uptime [displays length of time elapsed since last reboot; who geeky! ].


----------



## Chris286 (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks, i found "network utility" so much easier


----------

